# Some of my work.....



## TheExpert (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## TheExpert (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 14, 2014)

Real cool. I like that top one with the green looking handles. It would be cool if the handles were glow epoxy. Me likes Tantos!


I have been thinking of making some glow epoxy handles for one of my ESEE knives.


----------



## ven (Oct 14, 2014)

Stunning work,your name does not do you enough justice


----------



## TheExpert (Oct 14, 2014)

Str8stroke- I would like to do that at some point, sometimes I will use moon glow that has a nice effect. 

Ven- thank you it's appreciated.


----------



## PEU (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice work, really liked the first one with light green handle.


Pablo


----------



## TheExpert (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, that one is cpm m4 with jade g10.


----------



## TheExpert (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## TheExpert (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## MRsDNF (Feb 6, 2015)

You have created some stunning knives. I admire your skill greatly. Do you have any picture of the tools used in the creation of these implements? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheExpert (Feb 6, 2015)

MRsDNF said:


> You have created some stunning knives. I admire your skill greatly. Do you have any picture of the tools used in the creation of these implements? Thanks for sharing.


I dont currently but will take some today, tools used goes as- jet 72" bandsaw, jet 15" drill press, Tw-90 grinder, baldor 1/4 hp buffer, kydex press, belts-60-2000 grit, sand paper 100-3000 grit, various files, wilton vice, rotator vice thingy ma bob made by Larry Mensch (mentor), pan-a-vice, I think that is most of it.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 6, 2015)

Pic #2 on Post #8 that is a Knife! That is what I need lol. That looks awesome. 

I need a super beefy Machete. I have several dozen banana plants that have to be trimmed or taken to the ground annually. I use a Cold Steel machete now, but I need something with more mass that holds a edge. The plants get over a foot thick at the base. I have been looking at the two handed machete. But, if I had a thick one that was sharp, then one solid swing would cut through it. Something like a 18 inch or 20 Latin would be slick. Of course I use the lanyard attachment! I put some para cord on mine so I can secure it to my wrist. 

Anyways, nice work man!!


----------



## TheExpert (Feb 6, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Pic #2 on Post #8 that is a Knife! That is what I need lol. That looks awesome.
> 
> I need a super beefy Machete. I have several dozen banana plants that have to be trimmed or taken to the ground annually. I use a Cold Steel machete now, but I need something with more mass that holds a edge. The plants get over a foot thick at the base. I have been looking at the two handed machete. But, if I had a thick one that was sharp, then one solid swing would cut through it. Something like a 18 inch or 20 Latin would be slick. Of course I use the lanyard attachment! I put some para cord on mine so I can secure it to my wrist.
> 
> Anyways, nice work man!!


Cold steel gives you a good bang for your buck just all about what your looking for and how much you need/want it. 

Feel free to pm if you have interest.


----------



## I.G. (Apr 1, 2015)

Beautiful knives and micarta!


----------

